# Looking for fly rod builders in NC



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

The company I work for is considering getting a custom fly rod built as a retirement gift. I've built a few rods but I'm not qualified to build a fly rod. So I have agreed to help find someone in the area that can get the job done. Any suggestions for experienced builders in the triangle area of North Carolina would be much appreciated.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Start here: http://www.tackleworks.org/

Jeff


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

rocket,go to rodbuilders.org,in the triangle area is a wealth of excellent builders,good luck


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Look up Bill Poe. His address is Siler City, NC. But his phone number will be in the Liberty, NC directory. 

Been building rods probably over 40+ years.

After talking to him for a short bit, it will not take long to make up your mind. He is well known.

If you get him to build you up something mention Arthur told you about him. Thanks

Reelturner


----------

